
Echostar XXIII Technical Webcast – SpaceX Launch Live Stream - matthberg
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zl8mi7laQGk
======
btian
Delayed due to wind -
[https://twitter.com/SpaceX/status/841523445636583425](https://twitter.com/SpaceX/status/841523445636583425)

